# Ολόκληρο το περιοδικό «Αντί» ψηφιοποιημένο από το Πάντειο‏



## nickel (Apr 19, 2016)

Το πρώτο Αντί κυκλοφόρησε τον Μάιο του 1972 και περιείχε μελέτη του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη, άρθρο του Γεωργίου-Αλέξανδρου Μαγκάκη για τη δημοκρατία, άρθρο του Μποστ με τίτλο «Υπέρ Δικτατορίας» κ.ά. Οι αρχές της Χούντας συνέλαβαν τον εκδότη του περιοδικού, τον Χρήστο Παπουτσάκη, τον βασάνισαν και δεν επέτρεψαν την έκδοση άλλων τευχών. Το περιοδικό ξανακυκλοφόρησε στις 7 Σεπτεμβρίου 1974, αμέσως μετά την κατάρρευση της Δικτατορίας. Γι' αυτό και στο εξώφυλλο όλων των επόμενων τευχών υπήρχε η ένδειξη «Περίοδος Β΄».

Βικιπαίδεια για το Αντί: https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αντί_(περιοδικό)
Βικιπαίδεια για τον Χρήστο Παπουτσάκη: https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Χρήστος_Παπουτσάκης
*Τα ψηφιοποιημένα περιοδικά: http://pandemos.panteion.gr/index.php?lang=el&op=record&type&q&page=0&pid=cid:486*

Το πρώτο τεύχος του 1972:
http://pandemos.panteion.gr/getfile...etype=application/pdf&filename=anti1_1972.pdf

Το πρώτο τεύχος του 1974:
http://pandemos.panteion.gr/getfile...&mimetype=application/pdf&filename=anti_1.pdf


*Προς το παρόν, υπάρχει πρόβλημα ανάκτησης των ψηφιακών αρχείων. Δεν έχω βρει κάποια εξήγηση. (12/2019)*


----------



## sarant (Apr 20, 2016)

Πολύ σημαντική είδηση, όσο κι αν από ένα σημείο και μετά το περιοδικό παράκμασε. Πάντως, δεν είναι "ολόκληρο" το περιοδικό, μερικά τεύχη λείπουν. Ίσως θα αξιζε να μπουν σε σειρά μήπως συμπληρωθούν βικιπρεπώς.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Καμιά εικοσαριά τεύχη πρέπει να λείπουν. Ιδού τα ψηφιοποιημένα τεύχη σε αριθμητική/χρονολογική σειρά:

Τεύχος 1 (Μάιος 1972)
Τεύχος 1 (7 Σεπτεμβρίου 1974)
Τεύχος 2 (21 Σεπτεμβρίου 1974)
Τεύχος 3 (5 Οκτωβρίου 1974)
Τεύχος 4 (19 Οκτωβρίου 1974)
Τεύχος 5 (2 Νοεμβρίου 1974)
Τεύχος 6 (16 Νοεμβρίου 1974)
Τεύχος 7 (30 Νοεμβρίου 1974)
Τεύχος 8 (14 Δεκεμβρίου 1974)
Τεύχος 9 (28 Δεκεμβρίου 1974)
Τεύχος 10 (Ιανουαρίου 1975)
Τεύχος 11 (25 Ιανουαρίου 1975)
Τεύχος 12 (8 Φεβρουαρίου 1975)
Τεύχος 13 (22 Φεβρουαρίου 1975)
Τεύχος 14 (8 Μαρτίου 1975)
Τεύχος 15 (22 Μαρτίου 1975)
Τεύχος 16 (5 Απριλίου 1975)
Τεύχος 17 (20 Απριλίου 1975)
Τεύχος 18 (3 Μαΐου 1975)
Τεύχος 19 (17 Μαΐου 1974)
Τεύχος 20 (31 Μαΐου 1975)
Τεύχος 21 (14 Ιουνίου 1975)
Τεύχος 22 (5 Ιουλίου 1975)
Τεύχος 23 (19 Ιουλίου 1975)
Τεύχος 24 (2 Αυγούστου 1975)
Τεύχος 25 (16 Αυγούστου 1975)
Τεύχος 26-27 (6 Σεπτεμβρίου 1975)
Τεύχος 28 (20 Σεπτεμβρίου 1975)
Τεύχος 29 (4 Οκτωβρίου 1975)
Τεύχος 30 (18 Οκτωβρίου 1975)
Τεύχος 31 (1 Νοεμβρίου 1975)
Τεύχος 32 (15 Νοεμβρίου 1975)
Τεύχος 33 (29 Νοεμβρίου 1975)
Τεύχος 34 (13 Δεκεμβρίου 1975)
Τεύχος 35 (27 Δεκεμβρίου 1975)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 36 (10 Γενάρη 1976)
Τεύχος 37 - δεν υπάρχει
Τεύχος 38 (7 Φλεβάρη 1976)
Τεύχος 39 (21 Φλεβάρη 1976)
Τεύχος 40 (6 Μάρτη 1976)
Τεύχος 41 (20 Μάρτη 1976)
Τεύχος 42 (3 Απρίλη 1976)
Τεύχος 43 (17 Απρίλη 1976)
Τεύχος 44 (Πρωτομαγιά 1976)
Τεύχος 45 (15 Μαΐου 1976)
Τεύχος 46 - δεν υπάρχει
Τεύχος 47 (12 Ιουνίου 1976)
Τεύχος 48 (26 Ιουνίου 1976)
Τεύχος 49 (10 Ιουλίου 1976)
Τεύχος 50 (24 Ιουλίου 1976)
Τεύχος 51-52 (7 Αυγούστου 1976)
Τεύχος 53 (4 Σεπτεμβρίου 1976)
Τεύχος 54 (18 Σεπτέμβρη 1976)
Τεύχος 55 (2 Οκτώβρη 1976)
Τεύχος 56 (16 Οκτωβρίου 1976)
Τεύχος 57 (30 Οκτωβρίου 1976)
Τεύχος 58 (13 Νοεμβρίου 1976)
Τεύχος 59 (27 Νοεμβρίου 1976)
Τεύχος 60 (11 Δεκεμβρίου 1976)
Τεύχος 61 (25 Δεκεμβρίου 1976)
Τεύχος 62 (8 Γενάρη 1977)
Τεύχος 63 (22 Γενάρη 1977)
Τεύχος 64 (5 Φλεβάρη 1977)
Τεύχος 65 (19 Φλεβάρη 1977)
Τεύχος 66 (5 Μάρτη 1977) 
Τεύχος 67 (19 Μάρτη 1977)
Τεύχος 68 (2 Απριλίου 1977)
Τεύχος 69 (16 Απριλίου 1977)
Τεύχος 70 (30 Απριλίου 1977)
Τεύχος 71 (14 Μάη 1977)
Τεύχος 72 (28 Μάη 1977)
Τεύχος 73 (11 Ιούνη 1977)
Τεύχος 74 (25 Ιούνη 1977)
Τεύχος 75 (9 Ιουλίου 1977)
Τεύχος 76 (23 Ιούλη 1977)
Τεύχος 77-78 (6 Αυγούστου 1977)
Τεύχος 79 (3 Σεπτέμβρη 1977)
Τεύχος 80 (17 Σεπτέμβρη 1977)
Τεύχος 81 (1 Οκτώβρη 1977)
Τεύχος 82 (Οκτώβρης 1977)
Τεύχος 83 (29 Οκτώβρη 1977)
Τεύχος 84 (5 Νοέμβρη 1977)
Τεύχος 85 (12 Νοέμβρη 1977)
Τεύχος 86 (19 Νοέμβρη 1977)
Τεύχος 87 (3 Δεκέμβρη 1977)
Τεύχος 88 (17 Δεκέμβρη 1977)
Τεύχος 89 (31 Δεκέμβρη 1977)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 90 (14 Γενάρη 1978)
Τεύχος 91 (28 Γενάρη 1978)
Τεύχος 92 (11 Φλεβάρη 1978)
Τεύχος 93 (25 Φλεβάρη 1978)
Τεύχος 94 (11 Μάρτη 1978)
Τεύχος 95 (25 Μάρτη 1978)
Τεύχος 96 (8 Απρίλη 1978)
Τεύχος 97 (22 Απρίλη 1978)
Τεύχος 98 (6 Μάη 1978)
Τεύχος 99 (20 Μάη 1978)
Τεύχος 100 (3 Ιούνη 1978)
Τεύχος 101 (17 Ιούνη 1978)
Τεύχος 102 (1 Ιούλη 1978) 
Τεύχος 103 (15 Ιούλη 1978)
Τεύχος 104 (29 Ιούλη 1978)
Τεύχος 105 (12 Αυγούστου 1978)
Τεύχος 106 (26 Αυγούστου 1978)
Τεύχος 107 (9 Σεπτέμβρη 1978)
Τεύχος 108 (23 Σεπτέμβρη 1978)
Τεύχος 109 (7 Οκτώβρη 1978)
Τεύχος 110 (21 Οκτώβρη 1978)
Τεύχος 111 (2 Νοέμβρη 1978)
Τεύχος 112 (18 Νοέμβρη 1978)
Τεύχος 113 (2 Δεκέμβρη 1978)
Τεύχος 114 (16 Δεκέμβρη 1978)
Τεύχος 115 (29 Δεκέμβρη 1978)
Τεύχος 116 (6 Γενάρη 1979)
Τεύχος 117 (20 Γενάρη 1979)
Τεύχος 118 (3 Φλεβάρη 1979)
Τεύχος 119 (17 Φλεβάρη 1979)
Τεύχος 120 (3 Μάρτη 1979)
Τεύχος 121 (17 Μάρτη 1979)
Τεύχος 122 (31 Μάρτη 1979)
Τεύχος 123 (14 Απρίλη 1979)
Τεύχος 124 (28 Απρίλη 1979)
Τεύχος 125 (12 Μάη 1979)
Τεύχος 126 (26 Μάη 1979)
Τεύχος 127 (9 Ιούνη 1979)
Τεύχος 128 (23 Ιούνη 1979)
Τεύχος 129 (7 Ιούλη 1979)
Τεύχος 130 (21 Ιούλη 1979)
Τεύχος 131-132 (4 Αυγούστου 1979)
Τεύχος 133 (31 Αυγούστου 1979)
Τεύχος 134 (14 Σεπτεμβρίου 1979)
Τεύχος 135 (28 Σεπτεμβρίου 1979)
Τεύχος 136 (12 Οκτωβρίου 1979)
Τεύχος 137 (26 Οκτωβρίου 1979)
Τεύχος 138 (9 Νοεμβρίου 1979)
Τεύχος 139 (24 Νοεμβρίου 1979)
Τεύχος 140 (7 Δεκεμβρίου 1979)
Τεύχος 141 (21 Δεκεμβρίου 1979)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 142 (4 Ιανουαρίου 1980)
Τεύχος 143 (18 Ιανουαρίου 1980)
Τεύχος 144 (1 Φεβρουαρίου 1980)
Τεύχος 145 (15 Φεβρουαρίου 1980)
Τεύχος 146 (29 Φεβρουαρίου 1980)
Τεύχος 147 (14 Μαρτίου 1980)
Τεύχος 148 (28 Μαρτίου 1980)
Τεύχος 149 (11 Απριλίου 1980)
Τεύχος 150 (25 Απριλίου 1980)
Τεύχος 151 (9 Μαΐου 1980)
Τεύχος 152 (25 Μαΐου 1980)
Τεύχος 153 (6 Ιουνίου 1980)
Τεύχος 154 (20 Ιουνίου 1980)
Τεύχος 155 (4 Ιουλίου 1980)
Τεύχος 156 (18 Ιουλίου 1980)
Τεύχος 157-158 (1 Αυγούστου 1980)
Τεύχος 159 (29 Αυγούστου 1980)
Τεύχος 160 (12 Σεπτεμβρίου 1980)
Τεύχος 161 (26 Σεπτεμβρίου 1980)
Τεύχος 162 (10 Οκτωβρίου 1980)
Τεύχος 163 (24 Οκτωβρίου 1980)
Τεύχος 164 (7 Νοεμβρίου 1980)
Τεύχος 165 (21 Νοεμβρίου 1980)
Τεύχος 166 (5 Δεκεμβρίου 1980)
Τεύχος 167 (19 Δεκεμβρίου 1980)
Τεύχος 168 (2 Ιανουαρίου 1981)
Τεύχος 169 (16 Ιανουαρίου 1981)
Τεύχος 170 (30 Ιανουαρίου 1981)
Τεύχος 171 (13 Φεβρουαρίου 1981)
Τεύχος 172 (27 Φεβρουαρίου 1981)
Τεύχος 173 (13 Μαρτίου 1981)
Τεύχος 174 (27 Μαρτίου 1981)
Τεύχος 175 (10 Απριλίου 1981)
Τεύχος 176 (24 Απριλίου 1981)
Τεύχος 177 (8 Μαΐου 1981)
Τεύχος 178 (22 Μαΐου 1981)
Τεύχος 179 (5 Ιουνίου 1981)
Τεύχος 180 (19 Ιουνίου 1981)
Τεύχος 181 (3 Ιουλίου 1981)
Τεύχος 182 (17 Ιουλίου 1981)
Τεύχος 183 (31 Ιουλίου 1981)
Τεύχος 184 (14 Αυγούστου 1981)
Τεύχος 185 (28 Αυγούστου 1981)
Τεύχος 186 (11 Σεπτεμβρίου 1981)
Τεύχος 187 (25 Σεπτεμβρίου 1981)
Τεύχος 188 (2 Οκτωβρίου 1981)
Τεύχος 189 (9 Οκτωβρίου 1981)
Τεύχος 190 (16 Οκτωβρίου 1981)
Τεύχος 191 (30 Οκτωβρίου 1981)
Τεύχος 192 (13 Νοεμβρίου 1981)
Τεύχος 193 (27 Νοεμβρίου 1981)
Τεύχος 194 (11 Δεκεμβρίου 1981)
Τεύχος 195 (25 Δεκεμβρίου 1981)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 196 (8 Ιανουαρίου 1982)
Τεύχος 197 (22 Ιανουαρίου 1982)
Τεύχος 198 (5 Φεβρουαρίου 1982)
Τεύχος 199 (19 Φεβρουαρίου 1982)
Τεύχος 200 (5 Μαρτίου 1982)
Τεύχος 201 (19 Μαρτίου 1982)
Τεύχος 202 (2 Απριλίου 1982)
Τεύχος 203 (16 Απριλίου 1982)
Τεύχος 204 (30 Απριλίου 1982)
Τεύχος 205 (14 Μαΐου 1982)
Τεύχος 206 (28 Μαΐου 1982)
Τεύχος 207 (11 Ιουνίου 1982)
Τεύχη 208-218 δεν υπάρχουν
Τεύχος 219 (26 Νοεμβρίου 1982)
Τεύχος 220 (10 Δεκεμβρίου 1982)
Τεύχος 221 δεν υπάρχει
Τεύχος 222 (7 Ιανουαρίου 1983)
Τεύχος 223 (21 Ιανουαρίου 1983)
Τεύχος 224 (4 Φεβρουαρίου 1983)
Τεύχος 225 (18 Φεβρουαρίου 1983)
Τεύχος 226 (4 Μαρτίου 1983)
Τεύχος 227 (18 Μαρτίου 1983)
Τεύχος 228 (1 Απριλίου 1983)
Τεύχος 229 (15 Απριλίου 1983)
Τεύχος 230 (29 Απριλίου 1983)
Τεύχος 231 (13 Μαΐου 1983)
Τεύχος 232 (27 Μαΐου 1983)
Τεύχος 233 (10 Ιουνίου 1983)
Τεύχος 234 (17 Ιουνίου 1983)
Τεύχος 235 (24 Ιουνίου 1983)
Τεύχος 236 (8 Ιουλίου 1983)
Τεύχος 237 (22 Ιουλίου 1983)
Τεύχος 238 (5 Αυγούστου 1983)
Τεύχος 239 (19 Αυγούστου 1983)
Τεύχος 240 (2 Σεπτεμβρίου 1983)
Τεύχος 241 (16 Σεπτεμβρίου 1983)
Τεύχος 242 (30 Σεπτεμβρίου 1983)
Τεύχος 243 (14 Οκτωβρίου 1983)
Τεύχος 244 (28 Οκτωβρίου 1983)
Τεύχος 245 (11 Νοεμβρίου 1983)
Τεύχος 246 (25 Νοεμβρίου 1983)
Τεύχος 247 (2 Δεκεμβρίου 1983) 
Τεύχος 248 (8 Δεκεμβρίου 1983)
Τεύχος 249 (16 Δεκεμβρίου 1983)
Τεύχος 250 (23 Δεκεμβρίου 1983)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 251 (6 Ιανουαρίου 1984)
Τεύχος 252 (20 Ιανουαρίου 1984)
Τεύχος 253 (3 Φεβρουαρίου 1984)
Τεύχος 254 (17 Φεβρουαρίου 1984)
Τεύχος 255 (2 Μαρτίου 1984)
Τεύχος 256 (16 Μαρτίου 1984)
Τεύχος 257 (30 Μαρτίου 1984)
Τεύχος 258 (13 Απριλίου 1984)
Τεύχος 259 (27 Απριλίου 1984)
Τεύχος 260 (11 Μαΐου 1984)
Τεύχος 261 (25 Μαΐου 1984)
Τεύχος 262 (8 Ιουνίου 1984)
Τεύχος 263 (15 Ιουνίου 1984)
Τεύχος 264 (22 Ιουνίου 1984)
Τεύχος 265 (6 Ιουλίου 1984)
Τεύχος 266 (20 Ιουλίου 1984)
Τεύχος 267 (3 Αυγούστου 1984)
Τεύχος 268 (17 Αυγούστου 1984)
Τεύχος 269 (31 Αυγούστου 1984)
Τεύχος 270 (14 Σεπτεμβρίου 1984)
Τεύχος 271 (28 Σεπτεμβρίου 1984)
Τεύχος 272 (12 Οκτωβρίου 1984)
Τεύχος 273 (26 Οκτωβρίου 1984)
Τεύχος 274 (9 Νοεμβρίου 1984)
Τεύχος 275 (23 Νοεμβρίου 1984)
Τεύχος 276 (7 Δεκεμβρίου 1984)
Τεύχος 277 (21 Δεκεμβρίου 1984)
Τεύχος 278 (4 Ιανουαρίου 1985)
Τεύχος 279 (18 Ιανουαρίου 1985)
Τεύχος 280 (1 Φεβρουαρίου 1985)
Τεύχος 281 (15 Φεβρουαρίου 1985)
Τεύχος 282 (1 Μαρτίου 1985)
Τεύχος 283 (15 Μαρτίου 1985)
Τεύχος 284 (29 Μαρτίου 1985)
Τεύχος 285 (12 Απριλίου 1985)
Τεύχος 286 (26 Απριλίου 1985)
Τεύχος 287 (3 Μαΐου 1985)
Τεύχος 288 (10 Μαΐου 1985)
Τεύχος 289 (17 Μαΐου 1985)
Τεύχος 290 (24 Μαΐου 1985)
Τεύχος 291 (31 Μαΐου 1985)
Τεύχος 292 (7 Ιουνίου 1985)
Τεύχος 293 (21 Ιουνίου 1985)
Τεύχος 294 (5 Ιουλίου 1985)
Τεύχος 295 (19 Ιουλίου 1985)
Τεύχη 296-298 δεν υπάρχουν
Τεύχος 299 (13 Σεπτεμβρίου 1985)
Τεύχος 300 (27 Σεπτεμβρίου 1985)
Τεύχος 301 (11 Οκτωβρίου 1985)
Τεύχος 302 (25 Οκτωβρίου 1985)
Τεύχος 303 (8 Νοεμβρίου 1985)
Τεύχος 304 (22 Νοεμβρίου 1985)
Τεύχος 305 (6 Δεκεμβρίου 1985)
Τεύχος 306 (20 Δεκεμβρίου 1985)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 307 δεν υπάρχει
Τεύχος 308 (17 Ιανουαρίου 1986)
Τεύχος 309 (31 Ιανουαρίου 1986)
Τεύχος 310 (14 Φεβρουαρίου 1986)
Τεύχος 311 (28 Φεβρουαρίου 1986)
Τεύχος 312 (14 Μαρτίου 1986)
Τεύχος 313 (28 Μαρτίου 1986)
Τεύχος 314 (11 Απριλίου 1986)
Τεύχος 315 (25 Απριλίου 1986)
Τεύχος 316 (9 Μαΐου 1986)
Τεύχος 317 (23 Μαΐου 1986)
Τεύχος 318 (6 Ιουνίου 1986)
Τεύχος 319 (20 Ιουνίου 1986)
Τεύχος 320 (27 Ιουνίου 1986)
Τεύχος 321 (4 Ιουλίου 1986)
Τεύχος 322 (18 Ιουλίου 1986)
Τεύχος 323 (1 Αυγούστου 1986)
Τεύχος 324 (15 Αυγούστου 1986)
Τεύχος 325 (29 Αυγούστου 1986)
Τεύχος 326 (12 Σεπτεμβρίου 1986)
Τεύχος 327 (26 Σεπτεμβρίου 1986)
Τεύχος 328 (3 Οκτωβρίου 1986)
Τεύχος 329 (10 Οκτωβρίου 1986)
Τεύχος 330 (17-Οκτωβρίου 1986)
Τεύχος 331 (24 Οκτωβρίου 1986)
Τεύχος 332 (7 Νοεμβρίου 1986)
Τεύχος 333 (21 Νοεμβρίου 1986)
Τεύχος 334 (5 Δεκεμβρίου 1986)
Τεύχος 335 (19 Δεκεμβρίου 1986)
Τεύχος 336 (2 Ιανουαρίου 1987)
Τεύχος 337 (16 Ιανουαρίου 1987)
Τεύχος 338 (30 Ιανουαρίου 1987)
Τεύχος 339 (13 Φεβρουαρίου 1987)
Τεύχος 340 (27 Φεβρουαρίου 1987)
Τεύχος 341 (13 Μαρτίου 1987)
Τεύχος 342 (27 Μαρτίου 1987)
Τεύχος 343 (10 Απριλίου 1987)
Τεύχος 344 δεν υπάρχει
Τεύχος 345 (24 Απριλίου 1987)
Τεύχος 346 (8 Μαΐου 1987)
Τεύχος 347 (27 Μαΐου 1987)
Τεύχος 348 (5 Ιουνίου 1987)
Τεύχος 349 (19 Ιουνίου 1987)
Τεύχος 350 (3 Ιουλίου 1987)
Τεύχος 351 (17 Ιουλίου 1987)
Τεύχος 352 (31 Ιουλίου 1987)
Τεύχος 353 (14 Αυγούστου 1987)
Τεύχος 354 (28 Αυγούστου 1987)
Τεύχος 355 (11 Σεπτεμβρίου 1987)
Τεύχος 356 (25 Σεπτεμβρίου 1987)
Τεύχος 357 (9 Οκτωβρίου 1987)
Τεύχος 358 (23 Οκτωβρίου 1987)
Τεύχος 359 (6 Νοεμβρίου 1987)
Τεύχος 360 (20 Νοεμβρίου 1987)
Τεύχος 361 (4 Δεκεμβρίου 1987)
Τεύχος 362 (18 Δεκεμβρίου 1987)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 363 (Πρωτοχρονιά 1988)
Τεύχος 364 (15 Ιανουαρίου 1988)
Τεύχος 365 (29 Ιανουαρίου 1988)
Τεύχος 366 (12 Φεβρουαρίου 1988)
Τεύχος 367 (26 Φεβρουαρίου 1988)
Τεύχος 368 (11 Μαρτίου 1988)
Τεύχος 369 (25 Μαρτίου 1988)
Τεύχος 370 (8 Απριλίου 1988)
Τεύχος 371 (22 Απριλίου 1988)
Τεύχος 372 (6 Μαΐου 1988)
Τεύχος 373 (20 Μαΐου 1988)
Τεύχος 374 (27 Μαΐου 1988)
Τεύχος 375 (3 Ιουνίου 1988)
Τεύχος 376 (17 Ιουνίου 1988)
Τεύχος 377 (1 Ιουλίου 1988)
Τεύχος 378 (15 Ιουλίου 1988)
Τεύχος 379 (29 Ιουλίου 1988)
Τεύχος 380 (12 Αυγούστου 1988)
Τεύχος 381 (26 Αυγούστου 1988)
Τεύχος 382 (9 Σεπτεμβρίου 1988)
Τεύχος 383 (23 Σεπτεμβρίου 1988)
Τεύχος 384 (7 Οκτωβρίου 1988)
Τεύχος 385 (21 Οκτωβρίου 1988)
Τεύχος 386 (4 Νοεμβρίου 1988)
Τεύχος 387 (11 Νοεμβρίου 1988)
Τεύχος 388 (18 Νοεμβρίου 1988)
Τεύχος 389 (2 Δεκεμβρίου 1988)
Τεύχος 390 (16 Δεκεμβρίου 1988)
Τεύχος 391 (30 Δεκεμβρίου 1988)
Τεύχος 392 (13 Ιανουαρίου 1989)
Τεύχος 393 (27 Ιανουαρίου 1989)
Τεύχος 394 (10 Φεβρουαρίου 1989)
Τεύχος 395 (24 Φεβρουαρίου 1989)
Τεύχος 396 δεν υπάρχει
Τεύχος 397 (10 Μαρτίου 1989)
Τεύχος 398 (24 Μαρτίου 1989)
Τεύχος 399 (7 Απριλίου 1989)
Τεύχος 400 (14 Απριλίου 1989)
Τεύχος 401 (21 Απριλίου 1989)
Τεύχος 402 (5 Μαΐου 1989)
Τεύχος 403 (19 Μαΐου 1989)
Τεύχος 404 (26 Μαΐου 1989)
Τεύχος 405 (2 Ιουνίου 1989)
Τεύχος 406 (9 Ιουνίου 1989)
Τεύχος 407 (16 Ιουνίου 1989)
Τεύχος 408 (23 Ιουνίου 1989)
Τεύχος 409 (30 Ιουνίου 1989)
Τεύχος 410 (14 Ιουλίου 1989)
Τεύχος 411 (28 Ιουλίου 1989)
Τεύχος 412 (11 Αυγούστου 1989)
Τεύχος 413 (25 Αυγούστου 1989)
Τεύχος 414 (8 Σεπτεμβρίου 1989)
Τεύχος 415 (22 Σεπτεμβρίου 1989)
Τεύχος 416 (6 Οκτωβρίου 1989)
Τεύχος 417 (13 Οκτωβρίου 1989)
Τεύχος 418 (20 Οκτωβρίου 1989)
Τεύχος 419 (27 Οκτωβρίου 1989)
Τεύχος 420 (3 Νοεμβρίου 1989)
Τεύχος 421 (10 Νοεμβρίου 1989)
Τεύχος 422 (17 Νοεμβρίου 1989)
Τεύχος 423 (1 Δεκεμβρίου 1989)
Τεύχος 424 (15 Δεκεμβρίου 1989)
Τεύχος 425 (29 Δεκεμβρίου 1989)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 426 (12 Ιανουαρίου 1990)
Τεύχος 427 (26 Ιανουαρίου 1990)
Τεύχος 428 (9 Φεβρουαρίου 1990)
Τεύχος 429 (23 Φεβρουαρίου 1990)
Τεύχος 430 (2 Μαρτίου 1990)
Τεύχος 431 (9 Μαρτίου 1990)
Τεύχος 432 (16 Μαρτίου 1990)
Τεύχος 433 (23 Μαρτίου 1990)
Τεύχος 434 (30 Μαρτίου 1990)
Τεύχος 435 (6 Απριλίου 1990)
Τεύχος 436 (20 Απριλίου 1990)
Τεύχος 437 (4 Μαΐου 1990)
Τεύχος 438 (18 Μαΐου 1990)
Τεύχος 439 (1 Ιουνίου 1990)
Τεύχος 440 (15 Ιουνίου 1990)
Τεύχος 441 (29 Ιουνίου 1990)
Τεύχος 442 (13 Ιουλίου 1990)
Τεύχος 443 (28 Ιουλίου 1990)
Τεύχος 444 (10 Αυγούστου 1990)
Τεύχος 445 (24 Αυγούστου 1990)
Τεύχος 446 (7 Σεπτεμβρίου 1990)
Τεύχος 447 (21 Σεπτεμβρίου 1990)
Τεύχος 449 (19 Οκτωβρίου 1990)
Τεύχος 450 (2 Νοεμβρίου 1990)
Τεύχος 451 (16 Νοεμβρίου 1990)
Τεύχος 452 (23 Νοεμβρίου 1990)
Τεύχος 453 (30 Νοεμβρίου 1990)
Τεύχος 454 (14 Δεκεμβρίου 1990)
Τεύχος 455 (28 Δεκεμβρίου 1990)
Τεύχος 456 (11 Ιανουαρίου 1991)
Τεύχος 457 δεν υπάρχει
Τεύχος 458 (25 Ιανουαρίου 1991)
Τεύχος 459 (8 Φεβρουαρίου 1991)
Τεύχος 460 (22 Φεβρουαρίου 1991)
Τεύχος 461 (8 Μαρτίου 1991)
Τεύχος 462 (22 Μαρτίου 1991)
Τεύχος 463 (5 Απριλίου 1991)
Τεύχος 464 (19 Απριλίου 1991)
Τεύχος 465 (3 Μαΐου 1991)
Τεύχος 466 (17 Μαΐου 1991)
Τεύχος 467 (31 Μαΐου 1991)
Τεύχος 468 (14 Ιουνίου 1991)
Τεύχος 469 (28 Ιουνίου 1991)
Τεύχος 470 (12 Ιουλίου 1991)
Τεύχος 471 (26 Ιουλίου 1991)
Τεύχος 472 (9 Αυγούστου 1991)
Τεύχος 473 (23 Αυγούστου 1991)
Τεύχος 474 (6 Σεπτεμβρίου 1991)
Τεύχος 475 (20 Σεπτεμβρίου 1991)
Τεύχος 475 (20 Σεπτεμβρίου 1991) - δεύτερη εγγραφή
Τεύχος 476 (4 Οκτωβρίου 1991)
Τεύχος 477 (18 Οκτωβρίου 1991)
Τεύχος 478 (1 Νοεμβρίου 1991)
Τεύχος 479 (15 Νοεμβρίου 1991)
Τεύχος 480 (29 Νοεμβρίου 1991)
Τεύχος 481 (13 Δεκεμβρίου 1991)
Τεύχος 482 (20 Δεκεμβρίου 1991)
Τεύχος 483 (27 Δεκεμβρίου 1991)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 484 (10 Ιανουαρίου 1992)
Τεύχος 485 (24 Ιανουαρίου 1992)
Τεύχος 486 (7 Φεβρουαρίου 1992)
Τεύχος 487 (21 Φεβρουαρίου 1992)
Τεύχος 488 (6 Μαρτίου 1992)
Τεύχος 489 (20 Μαρτίου 1992)
Τεύχος 490 (3 Απριλίου 1992)
Τεύχος 491 (17 Απριλίου 1992)
Τεύχος 492 (23 Απριλίου 1992)
Τεύχος 493 (1 Μαΐου 1992)
Τεύχος 494 (15 Μαΐου 1992)
Τεύχος 495 (29 Μαΐου 1992)
Τεύχος 496 (12 Ιουνίου 1992)
Τεύχος 497 (26 Ιουνίου 1992)
Τεύχος 498 (10 Ιουλίου 1992)
Τεύχος 499 (24 Ιουλίου 1992)
Τεύχος 500 (7 Αυγούστου 1992) --επισήμανση απόντων έχει γίνει μέχρι εδώ
Τεύχος 501 (21 Αυγούστου 1992)
Τεύχος 502 (4 Σεπτεμβρίου 1992)
Τεύχος 503 (18 Σεπτεμβρίου 1992)
Τεύχος 504 (2 Οκτωβρίου 1992)
Τεύχος 505 (16 Οκτωβρίου 1992)
Τεύχος 506 (30 Οκτωβρίου 1992)
Τεύχος 507 (13 Νοεμβρίου 1992)
Τεύχος 508 (27 Νοεμβρίου 1992)
Τεύχος 509 (11 Δεκεμβρίου 1992)
Τεύχος 510 (18 Δεκεμβρίου 1992)
Τεύχος 511 (25 Δεκεμβρίου 1992)
Τεύχος 512 (8 Ιανουαρίου 1993)
Τεύχος 513 (22 Ιανουαρίου 1993)
Τεύχος 514 (5 Φεβρουαρίου 1993)
Τεύχος 515 (19 Φεβρουαρίου 1993)
Τεύχος 516 (5 Μαρτίου 1993)
Τεύχος 517 (19 Μαρτίου 1993)
Τεύχος 518 (2 Απριλίου 1993)
Τεύχος 519 (16 Απριλίου 1993)
Τεύχος 520 (30 Απριλίου 1993)
Τεύχος 521 (14 Μαΐου 1993)
Τεύχος 522 (28 Μαΐου 1993)
Τεύχος 523 (11 Ιουνίου 1993)
Τεύχος 524 (25 Ιουνίου 1993)
Τεύχος 525 (9 Ιουλίου 1993)
Τεύχος 526 (23 Ιουλίου 1993)
Τεύχος 527-528 (30 Ιουλίου 1993)
Τεύχος 529 (6 Αυγούστου 1993)
Τεύχος 530 (20 Αυγούστου 1993)
Τεύχος 531 (3 Σεπτεμβρίου 1993)
Τεύχος 532 (23 Σεπτεμβρίου 1993)
Τεύχος 533 (30 Σεπτεμβρίου 1993)
Τεύχος 534 (7 Οκτωβρίου 1993)
Τεύχος 535 (14 Οκτωβρίου 1993)
Τεύχος 536 (15 Οκτωβρίου 1993)
Τεύχος 537 (29 Οκτωβρίου 1993)
Τεύχος 538 (12 Νοεμβρίου 1993)
Τεύχος 539 (26 Νοεμβρίου 1993)
Τεύχος 540 (10 Δεκεμβρίου 1993)
Τεύχος 541 (24 Δεκεμβρίου 1993)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 542 (7 Ιανουαρίου 1994)
Τεύχος 543 (21 Ιανουαρίου 1994)
Τεύχος 544 (4 Φεβρουαρίου 1994)
Τεύχος 545 (18 Φεβρουαρίου 1994)
Τεύχος 546 (4 Μαρτίου 1994)
Τεύχος 547 (18 Μαρτίου 1994)
Τεύχος 548 (1 Απριλίου 1994)
Τεύχος 549 (15 Απριλίου 1994)
Τεύχος 550 (29 Απριλίου 1994)
Τεύχος 551 (13 Μαΐου 1994)
Τεύχος 552 (27 Μαΐου 1994)
Τεύχος 553 (10 Ιουνίου 1994)
Τεύχος 554 (24 Ιουνίου 1994)
Τεύχος 555 (8 Ιουλίου 1994)
Τεύχος 556 (22 Ιουλίου 1994)
Τεύχος 557 (5 Αυγούστου 1994)
Τεύχος 558 (2 Σεπτεμβρίου 1994)
Τεύχος 559 (16 Σεπτεμβρίου 1994)
Τεύχος 560 (23 Σεπτεμβρίου 1994)
Τεύχος 561 (30 Σεπτεμβρίου 1994)
Τεύχος 562 (14 Οκτωβρίου 1994)
Τεύχος 563 (28 Οκτωβρίου 1994)
Τεύχος 564 (11 Νοεμβρίου 1994)
Τεύχος 565 (25 Νοεμβρίου 1994)
Τεύχος 566 (9 Δεκεμβρίου 1994)
Τεύχος 567 (23 Δεκεμβρίου 1994)
Τεύχος 568 (6 Ιανουαρίου 1995)
Τεύχος 569 (20 Ιανουαρίου 1995)
Τεύχος 570 (3 Φεβρουαρίου 1995)
Τεύχος 571 (17 Φεβρουαρίου 1995)
Τεύχος 572 (3 Μαρτίου 1995)
Τεύχος 573 (17 Μαρτίου 1995)
Τεύχος 574 (31 Μαρτίου 1995)
Τεύχος 575 (14 Απριλίου 1995)
Τεύχος 576 (28 Απριλίου 1995)
Τεύχος 577 (5 Μαΐου 1995)
Τεύχος 578 (12 Μαΐου 1995)
Τεύχος 579 (26 Μαΐου 1995)
Τεύχος 580 (9 Ιουνίου 1995)
Τεύχος 581 (23 Ιουνίου 1995)
Τεύχος 582 (7 Ιουλίου 1995)
Τεύχος 583 (21 Ιουλίου 1995)
Τεύχος 584 (4 Αυγούστου 1995)
Τεύχος 585 (1 Σεπτεμβρίου 1995)
Τεύχος 586 (15 Σεπτεμβρίου 1995)
Τεύχος 587 (29 Σεπτεμβρίου 1995)
Τεύχος 588 (13 Οκτωβρίου 1995)
Τεύχος 589 (27 Οκτωβρίου 1995)
Τεύχος 590 (10 Νοεμβρίου 1995)
Τεύχος 591 (17 Νοεμβρίου 1995)
Τεύχος 592 (24 Νοεμβρίου 1995)
Τεύχος 593 (8 Δεκεμβρίου 1995)
Τεύχος 594 (22 Δεκεμβρίου 1995)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 595 (5 Ιανουαρίου 1996)
Τεύχος 596 (19 Ιανουαρίου 1996)
Τεύχος 597 (2 Φεβρουαρίου 1996)
Τεύχος 598 (16 Φεβρουαρίου 1996)
Τεύχος 599 (1 Μαρτίου 1996)
Τεύχος 600 (8 Μαρτίου 1996)
Τεύχος 601 (15 Μαρτίου 1996)
Τεύχος 602 (29 Μαρτίου 1996)
Τεύχος 603 (12 Απριλίου 1996)
Τεύχος 604 (26 Απριλίου 1996)
Τεύχος 605 (10 Μαΐου 1996)
Τεύχος 606 (24 Μαΐου 1996)
Τεύχος 607 (7 Ιουνίου 1996)
Τεύχος 608 (21 Ιουνίου 1996)
Τεύχος 609 (5 Ιουλίου 1996)
Τεύχος 610 (19 Ιουλίου 1996)
Τεύχος 611 (2 Αυγούστου 1996)
Τεύχος 612 (Δεκαπενταύγουστος 1996)
Τεύχος 613 (30 Αυγούστου 1996)
Τεύχος 614 (6 Σεπτεμβρίου 1996)
Τεύχος 615 (13 Σεπτεμβρίου 1996)
Τεύχος 616 (20 Σεπτεμβρίου 1996)
Τεύχος 617 (27 Σεπτεμβρίου 1996)
Τεύχος 618 (11 Οκτωβρίου 1996)
Τεύχος 619 (25 Οκτωβρίου 1996)
Τεύχος 620 (8 Νοεμβρίου 1996)
Τεύχος 621 (22 Νοεμβρίου 1996)
Τεύχος 622 (6 Δεκεμβρίου 1996)
Τεύχος 623 (13 Δεκεμβρίου 1996)
Τεύχος 624 (20 Δεκεμβρίου 1996)
Τεύχος 625 (3 Ιανουαρίου 1997)
Τεύχος 626 (17 Ιανουαρίου 1997)
Τεύχος 627 (31 Ιανουαρίου 1997)
Τεύχος 628 (14 Φεβρουαρίου 1997)
Τεύχος 629 (28 Φεβρουαρίου 1997)
Τεύχος 630 (14 Μαρτίου 1997)
Τεύχος 631 (28 Μαρτίου 1997)
Τεύχος 632 (11 Απριλίου 1997)
Τεύχος 633 (25 Απριλίου 1997)
Τεύχος 634 (9 Μαΐου 1997)
Τεύχος 635 (23 Μαΐου 1997)
Τεύχος 636 (6 Ιουνίου 1997)
Τεύχος 637 (13 Ιουνίου 1997)
Τεύχος 638 (20 Ιουνίου 1997)
Τεύχος 639 (4 Ιουλίου 1997)
Τεύχος 640 (18 Ιουλίου 1997)
Τεύχος 641 (1 Αυγούστου 1997)
Τεύχος 642 (29 Αυγούστου 1997)
Τεύχος 643 (12 Σεπτεμβρίου 1997)
Τεύχος 644 (26 Σεπτεμβρίου 1997)
Τεύχος 645 (10 Οκτωβρίου 1997)
Τεύχος 646 (24 Οκτωβρίου 1997)
Τεύχος 647 (7 Νοεμβρίου 1997)
Τεύχος 648 (21 Νοεμβρίου 1997)
Τεύχος 649 (5 Δεκεμβρίου 1997)
Τεύχος 650 (19 Δεκεμβρίου 1997)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 651 (2 Ιανουαρίου 1998)
Τεύχος 652 (16 Ιανουαρίου 1998)
Τεύχος 653 (30 Ιανουαρίου 1998)
Τεύχος 654 (13 Φεβρουαρίου 1998)
Τεύχος 655 (27 Φεβρουαρίου 1998)
Τεύχος 656 (13 Μαρτίου 1998)
Τεύχος 657 (27 Μαρτίου 1998)
Τεύχος 658 (10 Απριλίου 1998)
Τεύχος 659 (24 Απριλίου 1998)
Τεύχος 660 (8 Μαΐου 1998)
Τεύχος 661 (22 Μαΐου 1998)
Τεύχος 662 (5 Ιουνίου 1998)
Τεύχος 663 (19 Ιουνίου 1998)
Τεύχος 664 (3 Ιουλίου 1998)
Τεύχος 665 (17 Ιουλίου 1998)
Τεύχος 666 (31 Ιουλίου 1998)
Τεύχος 667 (28 Αυγούστου 1998)
Τεύχος 668 (11 Σεπτεμβρίου 1998)
Τεύχος 669 (25 Σεπτεμβρίου 1998)
Τεύχος 670 (9 Οκτωβρίου 1998)
Τεύχος 671 (23 Οκτωβρίου 1998)
Τεύχος 672 (30 Οκτωβρίου 1998)
Τεύχος 673 (6 Νοεμβρίου 1998)
Τεύχος 674 (20 Νοεμβρίου 1998)
Τεύχος 675 (4 Δεκεμβρίου 1998)
Τεύχος 677 (1 Ιανουαρίου 1999)
Τεύχος 678 (15 Ιανουαρίου 1999)
Τεύχος 679 (29 Ιανουαρίου 1999)
Τεύχος 680 (12 Φεβρουαρίου 1999)
Τεύχος 681 (26 Φεβρουαρίου 1999)
Τεύχος 682 (12 Μαρτίου 1999)
Τεύχος 683 (26 Μαρτίου 1999)
Τεύχος 684 (9 Απριλίου 1999)
Τεύχος 685 (23 Απριλίου 1999)
Τεύχος 686 (7 Μαΐου 1999)
Τεύχος 687 (21 Μαΐου 1999)
Τεύχος 688 (4 Ιουνίου 1999)
Τεύχος 689 (18 Ιουνίου 1999)
Τεύχος 690 (2 Ιουλίου 1999)
Τεύχος 691 (16 Ιουλίου 1999)
Τεύχος 692 (30 Ιουλίου 1999)
Τεύχος 693 (27 Αυγούστου 1999)
Τεύχος 694-695 (17 Σεπτεμβρίου 1999)
Τεύχος 696 (1 Οκτωβρίου 1999)
Τεύχος 697 (15 Οκτωβρίου 1999)
Τεύχος 698 (29 Οκτωβρίου 1999)
Τεύχος 699 (12 Νοεμβρίου 1999)
Τεύχος 700 (26 Νοεμβρίου 1999)
Τεύχος 701 (10 Δεκεμβρίου 1999)
Τεύχος 702 (24 Δεκεμβρίου 1999)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 703 (7 Ιανουαρίου 2000)
Τεύχος 704 (21 Ιανουαρίου 2000)
Τεύχος 705 (4 Φεβρουαρίου 2000)
Τεύχος 706 (18 Φεβρουαρίου 2000)
Τεύχος 707 (3 Μαρτίου 2000)
Τεύχος 708 (17 Μαρτίου 2000)
Τεύχος 709 (31 Μαρτίου 2000)
Τεύχος 710 (6 Απριλίου 2000)
Τεύχος 711 (14 Απριλίου 2000)
Τεύχος 712 (28 Απριλίου 2000)
Τεύχος 713 (12 Μαΐου 2000)
Τεύχος 714 (26 Μαΐου 2000)
Τεύχος 715 (9 Ιουνίου 2000)
Τεύχος 716 (23 Ιουνίου 2000)
Τεύχος 717 (7 Ιουλίου 2000)
Τεύχος 718-719 (21 Ιουλίου-6 Σεπτεμβρίου 2000)
Τεύχος 720 (8 Σεπτεμβρίου 2000)
Τεύχος 721 (22 Σεπτεμβρίου 2000)
Τεύχος 722 (6 Οκτωβρίου 2000)
Τεύχος 723 (20 Οκτωβρίου 2000)
Τεύχος 724 (3 Νοεμβρίου 2000)
Τεύχος 725 (17 Νοεμβρίου 2000)
Τεύχος 726 (1 Δεκεμβρίου 2000)
Τεύχος 727 (15 Δεκεμβρίου 2000)
Τεύχος 728 (29 Δεκεμβρίου 2000)
Τεύχος 729 (12 Ιανουαρίου 2001)
Τεύχος 730 (26 Ιανουαρίου 2001)
Τεύχος 731 (9 Φεβρουαρίου 2001)
Τεύχος 732 (23 Φεβρουαρίου 2001)
Τεύχος 733 (9 Μαρτίου 2001)
Τεύχος 734 (23 Μαρτίου 2001)
Τεύχος 735 (6 Απριλίου 2001)
Τεύχος 736 (20 Απριλίου 2001)
Τεύχος 737 (4 Μαΐου 2001)
Τεύχος 738 (18 Μαΐου 2001)
Τεύχος 739 (1 Ιουνίου 2001)
Τεύχος 740 (15 Ιουνίου 2001)
Τεύχος 741 (29 Ιουνίου 2001)
Τεύχος 742 (13 Ιουλίου 2001)
Τεύχος 743-744 (27 Ιουλίου 2001)
Τεύχος 745 (7 Σεπτεμβρίου 2001)
Τεύχος 746 (21 Σεπτεμβρίου 2001)
Τεύχος 747 (5 Οκτωβρίου 2001)
Τεύχος 748 (19 Οκτωβρίου 2001)
Τεύχος 749 (2 Νοεμβρίου 2001)
Τεύχος 750 (16 Νοεμβρίου 2001)
Τεύχος 751 (30 Νοεμβρίου 2001)
Τεύχος 752 (14 Δεκεμβρίου 2001)
Τεύχος 753 (28 Δεκεμβρίου 2001)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 754 (11 Ιανουαρίου 2002)
Τεύχος 755 (25 Ιανουαρίου 2002)
Τεύχος 756 (8 Φεβρουαρίου 2002)
Τεύχος 757 (22 Φεβρουαρίου 2002)
Τεύχος 758 (8 Μαρτίου 2002)
Τεύχος 759 (22 Μαρτίου 2002)
Τεύχος 760 (5 Απριλίου 2002)
Τεύχος 761 (19 Απριλίου 2002)
Τεύχος 762 (3 Μαΐου 2002)
Τεύχος 763 (17 Μαΐου 2002)
Τεύχος 764 (31 Μαΐου 2002)
Τεύχος 765 (14 Ιουνίου 2002)
Τεύχος 766 (28 Ιουνίου 2002)
Τεύχος 767 (12 Ιουλίου 2002)
Τεύχος 768-769 (26 Ιουλίου-6 Σεπτεμβρίου 2002)
Τεύχος 770 (6 Σεπτεμβρίου 2002)
Τεύχος 771 (20 Σεπτεμβρίου 2002)
Τεύχος 772 (4 Οκτωβρίου 2002)
Τεύχος 773 (18 Οκτωβρίου 2002)
Τεύχος 774 (1 Νοεμβρίου 2002)
Τεύχος 775 (15 Νοεμβρίου 2002)
Τεύχος 776 (29 Νοεμβρίου 2002)
Τεύχος 777 (13 Δεκεμβρίου 2002)
Τεύχος 778 (27 Δεκεμβρίου 2002)
Τεύχος 779 (10 Ιανουαρίου 2003)
Τεύχος 780 (24 Ιανουαρίου 2003)
Τεύχος 781 (7 Φεβρουαρίου 2003)
Τεύχος 782 (21 Φεβρουαρίου 2003)
Τεύχος 783 (7 Μαρτίου 2003)
Τεύχος 784 (21 Μαρτίου 2003)
Τεύχος 785 (4 Απριλίου 2003)
Τεύχος 786 (18 Απριλίου 2003)
Τεύχος 787 (2 Μαΐου 2003)
Τεύχος 788 (16 Μαΐου 2003)
Τεύχος 789 (30 Μαΐου 2003)
Τεύχος 790 (13 Ιουνίου 2003)
Τεύχος 791 (27 Ιουνίου 2003)
Τεύχος 792 (11 Ιουλίου 2003)
Τεύχος 793-794 (25 Ιουλίου-4 Σεπτεμβρίου 2003)
Τεύχος 795 (5 Σεπτεμβρίου 2003)
Τεύχος 796 (19 Σεπτεμβρίου 2003)
Τεύχος 797 (3 Οκτωβρίου 2003)
Τεύχος 798 (17 Οκτωβρίου 2003)
Τεύχος 799 (31 Οκτωβρίου 2003)
Τεύχος 800 (14 Νοεμβρίου 2003)
Τεύχος 801 (28 Νοεμβρίου 2003)
Τεύχος 802 (12 Δεκεμβρίου 2003)
Τεύχος 803 (25 Δεκεμβρίου 2003)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 804 (9 Ιανουαρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 805 (16 Ιανουαρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 806 (23 Ιανουαρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 807 (30 Ιανουαρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 808 (6 Φεβρουαρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 809 (13 Φεβρουαρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 810 (20 Φεβρουαρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 811 (27 Φεβρουαρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 812 (5 Μαρτίου 2004)
Τεύχος 813 (19 Μαρτίου 2004)
Τεύχος 814 (2 Απριλίου 2004)
Τεύχος 815 (16 Απριλίου 2004)
Τεύχος 816 (30 Απριλίου 2004)
Τεύχος 817 (14 Μαΐου 2004)
Τεύχος 818 (28 Μαΐου 2004)
Τεύχος 819 (11 Ιουνίου 2004)
Τεύχος 820 (25 Ιουνίου 2004)
Τεύχος 821 (2 Ιουλίου 2004)
Τεύχος 822 (16 Ιουλίου 2004)
Τεύχος 823-824 (30 Ιουλίου-9 Σεπτεμβρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 825 (10 Σεπτεμβρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 826 (24 Σεπτεμβρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 827 (8 Οκτωβρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 828 (22 Οκτωβρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 829 (5 Νοεμβρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 830 (19 Νοεμβρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 831 (3 Δεκεμβρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 832 (17 Δεκεμβρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 833 (31 Δεκεμβρίου 2004)
Τεύχος 834 (14 Ιανουαρίου 2005)
Τεύχος 835 (28 Ιανουαρίου 2005)
Τεύχος 836 (11 Φεβρουαρίου 2005)
Τεύχος 837 (25 Φεβρουαρίου 2005)
Τεύχος 838 (11 Μαρτίου 2005)
Τεύχος 839 (25 Μαρτίου 2005)
Τεύχος 840 (8 Απριλίου 2005)
Τεύχος 841 (22 Απριλίου 2005)
Τεύχος 842 (6 Μαΐου 2005)
Τεύχος 843 (20 Μαΐου 2005)
Τεύχος 844 (3 Ιουνίου 2005)
Τεύχος 845 (17 Ιουνίου 2005)
Τεύχος 846 (1 Ιουλίου 2005)
Τεύχος 847 (15 Ιουλίου 2005)
Τεύχος 848-849 (9 Σεπτεμβρίου 2005)
Τεύχος 850 (9 Σεπτεμβρίου 2005)
Τεύχος 851 (23 Σεπτεμβρίου 2005)
Τεύχος 852 (7 Οκτωβρίου 2005)
Τεύχος 853 (21 Οκτωβρίου 2005)
Τεύχος 854 (4 Νοεμβρίου 2005)
Τεύχος 855 (18 Νοεμβρίου 2005)
Τεύχος 856 (2 Δεκεμβρίου 2005)
Τεύχος 857 (16 Δεκεμβρίου 2005)
Τεύχος 858 - 859 (30 Δεκεμβρίου 2005)


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Τεύχος 860 (13 Ιανουαρίου 2006)
Τεύχος 861 (27 Ιανουαρίου 2006)
Τεύχος 862 (10 Φεβρουαρίου 2006)
Τεύχος 863 (24 Φεβρουαρίου 2006)
Τεύχος 864 (10 Μαρτίου 2006)
Τεύχος 865 (24 Μαρτίου 2006)
Τεύχος 866 (7 Απριλίου 2006)
Τεύχος 867 (21 Απριλίου 2006)
Τεύχος 868 (5 Μαΐου 2006)
Τεύχος 869 (19 Μαΐου 2006)
Τεύχος 870 (Μάιος 2006)
Τεύχος 871 (16 Ιουνίου 2006)
Τεύχος 872 (30 Ιουνίου 2006)
Τεύχος 873 (14 Ιουλίου 2006)
Τεύχος 874-875 (28 Ιουλίου 2006)
Τεύχος 876 (8 Σεπτεμβρίου 2006)
Τεύχος 877 (22 Σεπτεμβρίου 2006)
Τεύχος 878 (6 Οκτωβρίου 2006)
Τεύχος 879 (20 Οκτωβρίου 2006)
Τεύχος 880 (3 Νοεμβρίου 2006)
Τεύχος 881-882 (17 Νοεμβρίου 2006)
Τεύχος 883 (1 Δεκεμβρίου 2006)
Τεύχος 884 (15 Δεκεμβρίου 2006)
Τεύχος 885 (29 Δεκεμβρίου 2006)
Τεύχος 886 (12 Ιανουαρίου 2007)
Τεύχος 887 (26 Ιανουαρίου 2007)
Τεύχος 888 (9 Φεβρουαρίου 2007)
Τεύχος 889 (23 Φεβρουαρίου 2007)
Τεύχος 890 (9 Μαρτίου 2007)
Τεύχος 891 (23 Μαρτίου 2007)
Τεύχος 892 (6 Απριλίου 2007)
Τεύχος 893 (20 Απριλίου 2007)
Τεύχος 894 (4 Μαΐου 2007)
Τεύχος 895 (18 Μαΐου 2007)
Τεύχος 896 (1 Ιουνίου 2007)
Τεύχος 897 (15 Ιουνίου 2007)
Τεύχος 898 (29 Ιουνίου 2007)
Τεύχος 899 (13 Ιουλίου 2007)
Τεύχος 900-901 (27 Ιουλίου-7 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007)
Τεύχος 902 (7 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007)
Τεύχος 903 (14 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007)
Τεύχος 904 (28 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007)
Τεύχος 905 (12 Οκτωβρίου 2007)
Τεύχος 906 (26 Οκτωβρίου 2007)
Τεύχος 907 (9 Νοεμβρίου 2007)
Τεύχος 908 (23 Νοεμβρίου 2007)
Τεύχος 909 (7 Δεκεμβρίου 2007)
Τεύχος 910 (21 Δεκεμβρίου 2007)
Τεύχος 911-912 (4 Ιανουαρίου 2008)
Τεύχος 913 (18 Ιανουαρίου 2008)
Τεύχος 914 (1 Φεβρουαρίου 2008)
Τεύχος 915 (15 Φεβρουαρίου 2008)
Τεύχος 916 (29 Φεβρουαρίου 2008)
Τεύχος 917 (14 Μαρτίου 2008)
Τεύχος 918 (28 Μαρτίου 2008)
Τεύχος 919 (11 Απριλίου 2008)


----------



## sarant (Apr 20, 2016)

Ωωωωωωωωω!

Εσύ είσαι ευεργέτης! Μεγάλη προσφορά αυτή! 
Πράγματι, δεν λείπουν πολλά -είχα υπολογίσει κάπου 50 αλλά έπεφτα έξω. Μπράβο!


----------



## rogne (Apr 20, 2016)

Διαβάζω ότι ψηφιοποιήθηκαν και τα "Σύγχρονα Θέματα" (απ' το 1978 έως το 2013). Θα ήθελε ίσως ο nickel να μας παραθέσει αναλυτικά κι αυτά τα τεύχη σε άλλο νήμα; ["Βεβαίως, με το κατάλληλο μηνιάτικο", τον φαντάζομαι ν' απαντάει ]


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2016)

Εδώ είναι, σε κανονική σειρά. 
http://pandemos.panteion.gr/index.php?lang=el&op=record&pid=cid:46

Θα πρέπει να τα καταθέσουν όλα αυτά και στα Google Books, να μπορούμε να κάνουμε αναζητήσεις.


----------



## stazybohorn (May 21, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται κι αυτό. 4 τεύχη έχουν πρόβλημα. Σύνολο 18,5 γιγάβυτα.
_(τώρα ενημερώθηκα)_


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2016)

stazybohorn said:


> Νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται κι αυτό. 4 τεύχη έχουν πρόβλημα. Σύνολο 18,5 γιγάβυτα.
> _(τώρα ενημερώθηκα)_



Α, μάλιστα. Πολύ πρακτικό. Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τι ακριβώς έκανα τα παλιά τεύχη του Αντί. Είχα μαζέψει τεύχη πολλών ετών, αρχίζοντας με το πρώτο (που δεν αποκλείεται να το έχω κρατήσει). Θυμάμαι ότι τα αποχωρίστηκα με πόνο ψυχής, μαζί με πολλά άλλα έντυπα, αφού πρώτα με κούραρε γιατρός για να ξεπεράσω τον φετιχισμό του χαρτιού. 

Θα είχα γλιτώσει τον γιατρό αν υπήρχε τότε τόσο εύκολη πρόσβαση σε ψηφιακές κόπιες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2019)

Τι έπαθε ο Πάνδημος; Πού πήγε το Αντί; 

Μετακόμισε σε άλλη ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη; Ξέρει κανείς κάτι;


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 1, 2019)

Αδυναμία πρόσβασης στην Ψηφιακή Βιβλιοθήκη «Πάνδημος»

Λόγω τεχνικών εργασιών και αναβάθμισης της πλατφόρμας δεν είναι εφικτή η πρόσβαση στην Ψηφιακή Βιβλιοθήκη «Πάνδημος». Για υποβολή διπλωματικών εργασιών ή διατριβών επικοινωνήστε στο [email protected]. Σας ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση!


----------



## stazybohorn (Jun 28, 2022)

Τα τεύχη που έλειπαν έχουν συμπληρωθεί.
Μόνο το αρχείο pdf (Anti_1991_B_9.pdf) του Αντί Τεύχος 482 (20 Δεκεμβρίου 1991) κατεβαίνει κατεστραμμένο.


----------



## stazybohorn (Jul 11, 2022)

Ανταποκρινόμενος σε ηλεμήνυμά μου, ο Πάνδημος απεκατέστησε και το Τεύχος 482 (20 Δεκεμβρίου 1991) στον ιστότοπό του.


----------

